# Does anybody here work in the ebike industry?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just curious if anyone does, and how they like it. I wouldn’t mind flirting with the idea. I’m completely sold that they will become a more major player in the future, road and off-road.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

The ebike industry=the bike industry. 

Assuming you have some sort of relatively decent job, you probably don't want to work in the bike industry.

-Walt


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Outside of working in a shop, knowing somebody or putting your resumé out to Accel etc. if you want to work in the eBike industry options are limited but expanding exponentially with the increase in popularity of eBikes. Some success in the Crowd Source funding arena, Rad cough, Sondors cough, cough, if you have an idea to promote towards funding or have deep pockets to start out. 

If you are on Linkedin just put down your interest in eBikes and you will get lot's of Chinese friends at least.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I think I would want to possibly just rep their ebike division of a shop. There’s no way I could sit in a retail store all day however. I have done well in live and have thought about getting in on this for fun and income.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

ROFL, being a bike industry rep for "fun and income". You need to talk to a rep, and then come back and talk to them 6 months later when they've quit to flip burgers and pay the bills. 

I'll be serious for a moment - the bike industry has been really good to me. Really, really, amazingly good. But I am the exception to the rule, which is that working in the bike industry is a good way to make 50% of what you're worth in any other field you're vaguely qualified for, and possibly to be that weird sketchy 50 year old hanging out at college bike messenger parties and hitting on 19 year olds. 

If you have some sort of tech/social media/business/marketing skills you could maybe get a gig involving sitting behind a desk at an e-bike company. But there are a lot of highly skilled people like that who like bikes who again will take a 50% pay cut to work in the bike industry, so the competition is pretty fierce. Also you should probably speak Mandarin.

-Walt


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Like any sport oriented work, you might think you want to work in the industry because it seems so glamorous, but no one is making a decent living other than the FedEx or UPS drivers who deliver all those high priced toys.

Go to college, learn a skill, make decent money, and buy the toys you want.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> but no one is making a decent living other than the FedEx or UPS drivers who deliver all those high priced toys.


when we are paying these massive prices, surely someone is making money???? not just the deliverers


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve owned my own business for the last 12yrs. I’ve done well. I also ran a Mtb apparel company in 94. I don’t need to make big money. Everything I own including my mtn home is paid for. I’ve taken the last 7 yrs off to fiddle around, ride, flip a few homes, whatever. 
Just kinda feeling the itch to sell again. Something I believe in and enjoy. I’m only 48 and have been blessed.

I also have 2 friends that own big “s” bike shops. I do not want to go to a location only, everyday!


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Like any sport oriented work, you might think you want to work in the industry because it seems so glamorous, but no one is making a decent living other than the UPS drivers who deliver all those high priced toys.


Hey! I resemble that remark! But after I retire I'd love to work in the bike industry for "fun". Of course I'll be drawing a pension so the pay will be irrelevant.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Lot’s of good advice here. Years ago my bud and I were going to buy a motorcycle shop, I’m glad I didn’t let my passion become my income. Sometimes you’ll loose the passion. 
Now is much different. Speaking of UPS, my driver is the most friendly, happiest guy I’ve ever met! It seems like he’s here every third day and I live a solid 3/4 mile up a gravel private road with 10-30% grade and it doesn’t phase him. Truly a happy soul.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Walt said:


> ROFL, being a bike industry rep for "fun and income". You need to talk to a rep, and then come back and talk to them 6 months later when they've quit to flip burgers and pay the bills.
> 
> I'll be serious for a moment - the bike industry has been really good to me. Really, really, amazingly good. But I am the exception to the rule, which is that working in the bike industry is a good way to make 50% of what you're worth in any other field you're vaguely qualified for, and possibly to be that weird sketchy 50 year old hanging out at college bike messenger parties and hitting on 19 year olds.
> 
> ...


I got a chuckle out of your party comment! So true.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Ah, gotcha now. I am in the same boat (no longer need to work, but enjoy having something to do and wouldn't want to just quit and sit around). I still do 20 hours a week just to keep me on a schedule and because I enjoy building bikes. 

I think the main issue (since pay is irrelevant) is going to be finding something that isn't a full time job and hence doesn't suck. You don't want to be driving all over the west as a rep. It sounds glamorous but sitting in a car will get old fast, as will glad-handing bike shop owners and employees who often will not actually want to talk to you. A big part of your job will also be chasing down shop owners who haven't paid (a BIG part) which is exactly as fun as it sounds. 

Instead I would look at finding a company that wants a traveling hype man/brand awareness promoter. You'll go to events with a popup tent and some bikes, you'll lead group rides, you'll drink beers and talk about the fine points of the bikes, but if someone wants one, you'll refer them to the local shop or maybe to a consumer direct website. You won't have to handle money or do lots of paperwork and you will get to ride with people.

Now, that job is going to be SUPER hard to land, and you may have to accept zero pay at the start or perhaps indefinitely. But it's possible to get if you target some smaller companies that are just getting established or need someone to do an e-bike specific version of that role. All the big companies will have in-house teams for this sort of thing (ie big S, Trek, etc) so don't bother them. Contact companies that are just starting to sell e-bikes or that are just starting out at all. 

Good luck!

-Walt


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

10-4. I used to travel a lot. Don’t really care for it anymore. I’ll probably end up doing something in the industry to keep busy. I have a few ideas, we’ll see. Congrats on being successful on your endeavors. Money isn’t everything, but surely buys the beer.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Money-wise, the e-bike industry does not equal the bike industry. E-bikes are more expensive and have a shorter lifespan. A 2 year warranty on a motor and battery means lots of returning customers. Generally speaking, an electrically assisted rider is older with more disposable income, so they aren't going to waste your time by test riding all Summer long, begging for a discount. Additionally, very few people have an e-bike so there will tons of first time buyers.

I recently patronized a guy selling e-bikes out of his basement, appointment only. This guy didn't know the first thing about building bikes (it showed), and still managed to run a healthy operation.

Many traditional bike shops are going to phase out focus and availability on unassisted bikes for business reasons.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

figofspee said:


> Money-wise, the e-bike industry does not equal the bike industry. E-bikes are more expensive and have a shorter lifespan. A 2 year warranty on a motor and battery means lots of returning customers. Generally speaking, an electrically assisted rider is older with more disposable income, so they aren't going to waste your time by test riding all Summer long, begging for a discount. Additionally, very few people have an e-bike so there will tons of first time buyers.
> 
> I recently patronized a guy selling e-bikes out of his basement, appointment only. This guy didn't know the first thing about building bikes (it showed), and still managed to run a healthy operation.
> 
> Many traditional bike shops are going to phase out focus and availability on unassisted bikes for business reasons.


Very good advice and analysis.

Walt too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Every bike company and every bike shop will sell EBikes in the near future. 

It’s already saved many companies and jobs. It’s shocked many how fast it’s grown and will continue to do so.

Europe is a good indicator of tends.

It’s kind of a land grab as entrepreneurs, motor companies, car companies will all try to get a piece. Folks who live and understand bikes will have an edge.

The real opportunity is lifestyle and commuting. Instead of a niche sport, it has the potential to reach everyone as it affects transportation and lifestyle. Health too and environment.

That being said, I would find an e-bike pure play. Maybe a couple guys who have the best bike, plug-in motor, battery or app. Something with massive potential but need marketing, sales, tech or star-up money. Something fun for you where you can add real value.

Good on you for opening up the discussion since there is growth in E.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you ever built something from scratch?

Go watch the Devinci factory video where the follow the process of building a frame.

Bikes are not 3D printed.

I used to work as a carpenter, still do a fair bit of construction. People always complain about how much it costs to go a job. They never think twice about the crappy vehicles working people drive or the rentals they live in, they just drive off in their Mercedes to get a Carmel Machiato.

It's hard, very hard, to make money in hard goods.



cmg71 said:


> when we are paying these massive prices, surely someone is making money???? not just the deliverers


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I practice psychiatry, some day I'll retire or at least partially retire.

I dream about running a combo bakery, coffee shop, bike shop 

Yeah, won't happen, but it sure sounds good.

My retirement will be the same as what I do in my free time, just more time to do it.

Today: start install on a tankless water heater 



UPSed said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark! But after I retire I'd love to work in the bike industry for "fun". Of course I'll be drawing a pension so the pay will be irrelevant.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fc said:


> Every bike company and every bike shop will sell EBikes in the near future.
> 
> It's already saved many companies and jobs. It's shocked many how fast it's grown and will continue to do so.
> 
> ...


Good advice. Definitely growth here. You hit the nail on the head with the road/lifestyle side of E. Transportation does affect everyone. I definitely could not compete with the big dogs, but possibly a sector. Timing is probably a little late, but doable yet. The biggest area I see growth for is loading and unloading E bikes. I can do it, but no way my wife or kids could. Need a drop rack, roll them on, push pedal down and into position with slow hydraulic release. I have 4 Turbo road bikes and they are heavy.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Funny you should mention loading and unloading eBikes. I just sold off a trailer hitch mount motorcycle carrier that as sitting around collecting dust (no more motorcycles in my future that I can see). Used that money to buy a 1.25” trailer hitch for my Mini Cooper go-cart DD. It already has two fork mount trays up top, but my huge batteried eSurly is too heavy for the roof rack and a real pain to lift up there anyway. So a lower easy and quick eBike hitch carrier is my solution.

Enter the 1UP-USA Quik Rack Single to solve my problem! A friend in his late 60’s has one he uses for his Giant E-Road and it blew me away. Not only is it a USA built product and super high quality in construction, it is expandable. IIRC up the 150lbs. of carrying capacity (2 eBikes). Damn, they’re going to ding me an extra $50 for black (lol).

In the end I will be able to carry my entire stable of one heavy eBike and two pedals bikes on the Mini and it can become a bike trailer Toad behind any motor home in my retirement future. Sweet!

So your thoughts on transporting eBikes is a valid one that isn’t as simple as transporting much lighter pedal bikes, but the real broad based future i$ in tapping the baby boomer retirement crowd pension$ in general. ;-)


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

10-4. I had a moto jack rack also. Would make a great platform to modify..


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Gutch said:


> Lot's of good advice here. Years ago my bud and I were going to buy a motorcycle shop, I'm glad I didn't let my passion become my income. Sometimes you'll loose the passion.
> Now is much different. Speaking of UPS, my driver is the most friendly, happiest guy I've ever met! It seems like he's here every third day and I live a solid 3/4 mile up a gravel private road with 10-30% grade and it doesn't phase him. Truly a happy soul.


I worked for UPS as drivers helper during xmas time when I was younger. I have never had so many people so happy to see me. Hard work but everywhere I went people were smiling at me.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Walt said:


> ...and possibly to be that weird sketchy 50 year old hanging out at college bike messenger parties and hitting on 19 year olds.


Tell me more!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just wait for the motorcycle shops to start selling e-bikes hard. They are in the same predicament as the bicycle industry and they've got the 2 wheeled motorized recreation market pretty dialled.


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> when we are paying these massive prices, surely someone is making money???? not just the deliverers


Yes, the government. On import duties and trade tariffs.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Walt said:


> The ebike industry=the bike industry.
> 
> Assuming you have some sort of relatively decent job, you probably don't want to work in the bike industry.
> 
> -Walt


Kind of, but I think that leaves out the auto and moto companies that could end up being even bigger players in the e-bike world than the traditional bike companies.

Which is also why it's completely pointless to "boycott" a bike company for making and selling e-bikes. Even if said boycott had any effect on that company, it wouldn't matter. The e-bikes would still come from elsewhere.



vikb said:


> Just wait for the motorcycle shops to start selling e-bikes hard. They are in the same predicament as the bicycle industry and they've got the 2 wheeled motorized recreation market pretty dialled.


^ that.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

vikb said:


> Just wait for the motorcycle shops to start selling e-bikes hard. They are in the same predicament as the bicycle industry and they've got the 2 wheeled motorized recreation market pretty dialled.


The components on an a pedal assist bike are 90 percent mountain bike and 0 percent dirt bike. These motorcycle shops are at a severe disadvantage compared to bike shops.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

figofspee said:


> These motorcycle shops are at a severe disadvantage compared to bike shops.


They'll hire a bicycle mechanic and then figure out any MTB specific parts. It's not exactly rocket science for folks that can work on motorcycles. The companies that sell e-bikes and e-bike components will be more than happy to facilitate product training if the moto shops can move product for them.

Best of all the moto shops have an established customer base used to paying e-bike pricing and who would love to shred singletrack close to town on a motorized bike that they are not allowed to on their dirt bikes.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Components are just the beginning. Unless they want to constantly refer and lose customers to the local bike shop, they need to sell bike clothes, gloves, helmets, pumps, tools, lube,and such. A customer used to spending big dollars is going to see right through a weak offering.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

figofspee said:


> Components are just the beginning. Unless they want to constantly refer and lose customers to the local bike shop, they need to sell bike clothes, gloves, helmets, pumps, tools, lube,and such. A customer used to spending big dollars is going to see right through a weak offering.


Clothes, gloves, helmets, pumps, tools, lube??? Ya a moto shop would have no idea about stuff like that. Are you even being serious? :eekster:


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello Guys,
My name is Pete (yes, noob) But hopefully, I have an interesting story and maybe good news for some of you?

After riding my ebike for a couple of years, I was forced into the ebike business! My motor, of course, went and failed outside of warranty!:madman: My left-hand crank bearing had failed, but as Bosch use some custom-made bearings in their motor (as many others do) I was a bit upset that I couldn't buy these bearings to fix my motor. So, I had them made.:thumbsup:

Initially I just had the left-hand crank bearing manufactured, but to do this I had to buy 1,000 of the things! Having 999 bearings left over I decided to start Performance Line Bearings.
Since that time, I have had every unobtainable bearing made and sourced every other bearing in all the Bosch motors and I am just starting on the Yamaha and Brose motors.
I am hoping we will be ready to help when people find their self out of warranty with a clapped-out motor.

I didn't come on this forum to promote a business, (although it’s obviously helpful to both of us if you guys know I exist) but, as someone who has stripped and repaired more motors than most, I would like to offer my help to anyone who has any questions regarding motor failure, bearing issues or just noises.
Please remember, motor failure outside of warranty will no longer cost you a new motor! In most cases, your motor can be fixed for less than the price of new rear cassette.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

great, happy to have you on board Pete.

I'm a do it yourself guy, & i'm sure to be in need of your services at some point


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

vikb said:


> Clothes, gloves, helmets, pumps, tools, lube??? Ya a moto shop would have no idea about stuff like that. Are you even being serious? :eekster:


Moto shops are already often better places to buy gear for MTB than bike shops IME, depending what you need. 
Better selection, better prices, and better equipment in many cases.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

vikb said:


> Clothes, gloves, helmets, pumps, tools, lube??? Ya a moto shop would have no idea about stuff like that. Are you even being serious? :eekster:


Agreed!!!!! Moto places will have no idea how to talk to and relate to cyclists. I don't think that will change.

Prices are cheaper, especially clothing since that's what that market will bear.

They'll be good for catering to the moto crowd who's looking in to an ebike. New market I think.

There's payment plans... maybe.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fc said:


> Agreed!!!!! Moto places will have no idea how to talk to and relate to cyclists.


Only matters if you go to a shop to 'relate' to salespeople for some reason.

I just go to buy things I need.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I am guessing some people here have never been in a moto shop. Moto shop people are super friendly and a lot of them ride bicycles too. They work on much more complex machines all the time - bikes would be cake if they decided they wanted to sell them. I could teach a decent moto mechanic everything they need to know about a bicycle in an afternoon, I bet. 

It will be interesting to see if even the "big" bike companies can compete if there is real money to be made and Honda (or whoever) decides to get serious about e-bikes. 

-Walt


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Define "real money"....

Honda sells @ 18,000,000 motorcycles worldwide per year and over 300,000 in the US. That's units, not dollars.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/267277/worldwide-motorcycle-sales-of-honda/

Adult bicycle sales at bike shops last year were $600 million for mtbs, $424 for road, ebikes in total were $101 million. No one ever seems to break out sales of emtbs for some reason.

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/stu...other-fat-tire-categories-stores#.W7_Ab3tKhaR

There seems to be interest in crossover from the moto world, I don't know how much market share they need to make it worthwhile.

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/stu...other-fat-tire-categories-stores#.W7_Ab3tKhaR

https://racerxonline.com/2018/04/16/fantic-usa-announces-partnership-with-gncc-series


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Growth in e-Bikes sales is impressive, considering there is allegedly no place to ride the mtb version. A 78% growth to over $100 million is kind of nice for an industry that is stagnating overall. And the battery technology and control systems will only get cheaper.

The 29er FS sales is a nice story, as it shows how the industry is flexible and competitive, and is constantly trying to find new niche for riders, see also, 27.5, plus bikes, fat bikes. 

If you can sell someone an ebike with tubeless tires set up, you have cleared the 2 main hurdles to the new bike just sitting in the garage forever.

I like speculating about the industry and don’t take any of this stuff personally. Battery technology is evolving in ways beyond ebike applications. it is a revolutionary change for a number of industries and for which bikes will be a small subset. Long-term, the ad-hoc trail users will wonder what happened.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

cjsb said:


> If you can sell someone an ebike with tubeless tires set up, you have cleared the 2 main hurdles to the new bike just sitting in the garage forever.


Solid tires maybe, unless you like the care and feeding required of tubeless, tubed tires are way easier.

I'll fully support the idea that ebikes will get some people out on bikes that wouldn't ordinarily, and that's a good thing, but aside from the occaisional purely recreational ride on a nice day, many people will run into the same things that discourage bike riders from using them as true transportation, namely lacking infrastructure and the danger of riding among traffic.

This is an intersting article regarding the hype around ebikes.

Copenhagenize.com - Bicycle Culture by Design: The E-bike Sceptic

Most people don't realize that the majority of ebikes sold in the US aren't sold in shops, or by bike companies, they're sold by ebike companies like Pedego, Stromer and Rad.

https://www.pedegoelectricbikes.com/products

$18 million in sales at @$4k per ebike = 4500 ebikes last year.

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/int...duction-vietnam-response-tariffs#.W7_6IXtKhaR


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Harryman said:


> Solid tires maybe, unless you like the care and feeding required of tubeless, tubed tires are way easier.
> 
> I'll fully support the idea that ebikes will get some people out on bikes that wouldn't ordinarily, and that's a good thing, but aside from the occaisional purely recreational ride on a nice day, many people will run into the same things that discourage bike riders from using them as true transportation, namely lacking infrastructure and the danger of riding among traffic.
> 
> ...


The first article is typical safety fear mongering, or rather to be fare just stylized notions on what is safe or not. There is nothing in it to suggest anything except that when many more people use eBikes, including those who rarely if ever use a pedal bike, there are some level of accidents that are subjectively characterized as "high."

On the flat tire hurdle, if the bike industry cannot clear that hurdle after how many decades then I suppose they are doomed to their ultimate demise, and they deserve such a fate. Perhaps consider it a trade-off in that it is much more enjoyable to ride an eBike and so typical may put up with either tubes or tubeless work. Or, it is way easier to ride to your vaunted shop for the $15 flat repair?

An ebike not from an independent LBS? That is totally fine with me. If you want to buy from a shop more power to you, but live and let live.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't think it will ever be moto shop vs LBS. Instead it will be big box store vs everyone else. Yes those bikes will be far heavier and more fragile than any name brand e-bike but as always the price will be low and that will draw in buyers. The box stores can stock bikes made with out of date components sold by people who have no idea what they are talking about. Watt hours? Whatever dude! Shimano, Bosch, Brose? How about Zheng-Chai or some other unknown unsupported brand? 

Imagine the shops that will have to turn away these bikes when they break, I remember back in 2008ish when the economy was way down and gas prices were way up people were buying cheap Chinese scooters by the truckload and my local mechanic was forever refusing to work on them since parts were hard to come by and it would just break again in short order. I believe this will happen again for the ebikes.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Zinfan said:


> I don't think it will ever be moto shop vs LBS. Instead it will be big box store vs everyone else. Yes those bikes will be far heavier and more fragile than any name brand e-bike but as always the price will be low and that will draw in buyers. The box stores can stock bikes made with out of date components sold by people who have no idea what they are talking about. Watt hours? Whatever dude! Shimano, Bosch, Brose? How about Zheng-Chai or some other unknown unsupported brand?
> 
> Imagine the shops that will have to turn away these bikes when they break, I remember back in 2008ish when the economy was way down and gas prices were way up people were buying cheap Chinese scooters by the truckload and my local mechanic was forever refusing to work on them since parts were hard to come by and it would just break again in short order. I believe this will happen again for the ebikes.


The LBS has and will have to worry about online sales, that's about it. Many of the cheaper companies out there are skipping over the big box and LBS and doing customer direct. For a bike with a two year warranty, it is less of a risk to throw down half the price. That is why having a knowledgeable sales staff, mechanic staff, bike specific accessory offerings, a good selection of quality ebikes and a long term customer base is essential to having a good footing in the ebike world.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

4500 bikes? Try 33k.

https://www.seattletimes.com/busine...fs-could-puncture-growth-of-its-50m-business/


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

fc said:


> Agreed!!!!! Moto places will have no idea how to talk to and relate to cyclists. I don't think that will change.


What Walt sez^^

Almost every moto rider started on a bicycle; seldom the other way around.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Around here, the e-bike market is *owned* by Rad and Pedego (with Rad supplanting Pedego this year as the leader). I don't think I've seen a Trek or Specialized or Haibike on the bike path... ever. 

Obviously this is N=1, but it looks to me like traditional bike shops aren't going to get as many of those sales as they might have hoped. They'll still have plenty of service work to do, of course.

Keep in mind that there is nowhere to ride offroad on an e-bike here and the trails all have big signs now, so I don't think e-mtb is a big seller. Since Rad and Pedego don't make those anyway, things might be very different in other places where there are legal trails.

-Walt


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Walt said:


> Around here, the e-bike market is *owned* by Rad and Pedego (with Rad supplanting Pedego this year as the leader). I don't think I've seen a Trek or Specialized or Haibike on the bike path... ever.
> 
> Obviously this is N=1, but it looks to me like traditional bike shops aren't going to get as many of those sales as they might have hoped. They'll still have plenty of service work to do, of course.
> 
> ...


At NorCal's 87,000 acre Coe state park about 1/3 of the MTB traffic is now e-bike; predominantly Spesh Levos with a smattering of Haibikes and Giants thrown in.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Bearing Man said:


> Hello Guys,
> My name is Pete (yes, noob) But hopefully, I have an interesting story and maybe good news for some of you?
> 
> After riding my ebike for a couple of years, I was forced into the ebike business! My motor, of course, went and failed outside of warranty!:madman: My left-hand crank bearing had failed, but as Bosch use some custom-made bearings in their motor (as many others do) I was a bit upset that I couldn't buy these bearings to fix my motor. So, I had them made.


Welcome Pete! Great to see a DYI source for pre-made eMTB repairs like already somewhat exists for the aftermarket kits like Bafang.

My confusion and surprise is that these said to be higher quality very expensive pre-made eBikes are failing. Apparently German electric bike products seem to be no different than German auto parts these days; others around the world have come up to their standards or German products have come down and worldwide product quality are meeting in the middle.

In any case, great to see a national parts source and hopefully good how-to's on repairing them.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Seldom mentioned; Bosch is at the center of the Volkswagen diesel emissions cheating scandal---they'll do anything for a buck (DM?)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Moe Ped said:


> Seldom mentioned; Bosch is at the center of the Volkswagen diesel emissions cheating scandal---they'll do anything for a buck (DM?)


???

DM - direct message?

This post is a little out there.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

fc said:


> DM - direct message?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

UPSed said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

@FC #whoooosh...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

A potentially interesting example of bike-ebike-Moto sales is KTM which makes (or at least sells) all 3. Granted they’re just trying to get their bicycle brand established in the US. 

I’m just back from a trip in northern Italy where I saw KTM bikes and eMTB in the same shop. However, I didn’t visit any moto shops...


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

reamer41 said:


> A potentially interesting example of bike-ebike-Moto sales is KTM which makes (or at least sells) all 3. Granted they're just trying to get their bicycle brand established in the US.
> 
> I'm just back from a trip in northern Italy where I saw KTM bikes and eMTB in the same shop. However, I didn't visit any moto shops...


They are two different companies, KTM motos and KTM bikes, they just share the KTM label. To make it even more confusing, KTM motorcycles are making ebikes, but under the Husqvarna name.

https://www.bike-eu.com/home/nieuws...for-husqvarna-entry-in-e-bike-market-10130726


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Harryman said:


> They are two different companies, KTM motos and KTM bikes, they just share the KTM label. To make it even more confusing, KTM motorcycles are making ebikes, but under the Husqvarna name.
> 
> https://www.bike-eu.com/home/nieuws...for-husqvarna-entry-in-e-bike-market-10130726


Interesting!
Thanks for that.


----------

